# Gleaming Kleen - Bentley Turbo R / GTechniq



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi Guys

Thanks for taking the time to view another write up from us

Having done a previous Turbo R a few months back that was pretty much in the same condition I knew what would be required to get this 20+ year old Bentley to a very high standard and knew it would be a big job with lots of hours machine polishing.

Usual wash and decontamination stages were carried out


















50/50 shot -left side uncorrected / right side after 2 steps of machine polishing 









Few area's had been re-sprayed at some point and the wrong colour was used. Paint should be a solid colour, you can clearly see the metallic in the following "after correction" photo's below.

BEFORE:









AFTER:









BEFORE









AFTER:









Few other "before and after" shots during the correction stages















































































































































































































Once all the compounding and polishing stages were complete I then went around and refined the paintwork with a finishing polish




































Customer wanted some long term protection so GTechniq c1 was applied.


















Interior was also cleaned... all surfaces cleaned with a weak solution of APC, leather cleaned and sealed with LTT, wood polished with Swissvax Wood Polish and all metal surfaces polished with Swissvax Metal Polish































































And the end result...






















































Be sure to follow us on  and  for updates. Our Facebook page has only just been set up and our Twitter page has not been used in 6+ months but we will be making more of a effort to use them so please join in.

Thanks for looking:thumb:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Stunning result's there :argie: I can imagine how hard it was to do that. I am currently working on my daily ride which is black. It was no where near as bad as this and is bloody hard work. :thumb:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Absolutely amazing correction results right there. Looked to be extremely swirly.

Love the interior as well; leather, metal and wood. Proper old skool

:thumb:


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

Amazing work the paint is like glass after.


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

Stunning job! well done!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## ihiba (Nov 27, 2011)

Tremendous work :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Gleamingkleen said:


>


Night and day there Jay. Looks sweet.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks amazing Jay, can't believe the difference in that 50:50 Scott posted, and the finished shots look superb! Great job as always, im now off to find you on Faceache and Splitter!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great results there and what a depth the Bentley has now.

Awesome work Jay :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work Jay


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Top job Jay, it was in a bit of a state to say the least. :thumb:


----------



## Mr.Ry (Nov 14, 2011)

Great Job Mate


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Jay I dont think theres another detailer that puts out such consistent great corrections like you. Truly great work on one of my favorite Bentleys!


----------



## maxtherotti (Mar 2, 2009)

great turn around on a stunning motor

the dog in the avatar pic looks better tho:thumb:


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

lovely job :thumb:

proper good paint finish on those


----------



## JLusitano (Apr 5, 2006)

3rd picture = W.O.W. :doublesho


----------



## kemslea (Feb 25, 2011)

Stunning work


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

dubber said:


> Stunning result's there :argie: I can imagine how hard it was to do that. I am currently working on my daily ride which is black. It was no where near as bad as this and is bloody hard work. :thumb:





hotwaxxx said:


> Absolutely amazing correction results right there. Looked to be extremely swirly.
> 
> Love the interior as well; leather, metal and wood. Proper old skool
> 
> :thumb:





Claireeyy said:


> Amazing work the paint is like glass after.





AlexTsinos said:


> Stunning job! well done!





DMH-01 said:


> Great job there mate.





ihiba said:


> Tremendous work :thumb:





Beau Technique said:


> Night and day there Jay. Looks sweet.





JBirchy said:


> Looks amazing Jay, can't believe the difference in that 50:50 Scott posted, and the finished shots look superb! Great job as always, im now off to find you on Faceache and Splitter!





Racer said:


> Great results there and what a depth the Bentley has now.
> 
> Awesome work Jay :thumb:





butler2.8i said:


> Stunning work Jay





alxg said:


> Top job Jay, it was in a bit of a state to say the least. :thumb:





Mr.Ry said:


> Great Job Mate





dsms said:


> Jay I dont think theres another detailer that puts out such consistent great corrections like you. Truly great work on one of my favorite Bentleys!





maxtherotti said:


> great turn around on a stunning motor
> 
> the dog in the avatar pic looks better tho:thumb:





gtechrob said:


> lovely job :thumb:
> 
> proper good paint finish on those





JLusitano said:


> 3rd picture = W.O.W. :doublesho





kemslea said:


> Stunning work


Thanks guys:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Excellent correction Jay, shocking the bodyshop couldn't tell the difference between solid & metallic ! Looks stunning now dude

Baz :thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

great work there jay


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Top work mate,wot a beast!:thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Very impressive machine work. Some classic fifty fifties there!

Reminds of the TR4 write up.:thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Auto Detox said:


> Excellent correction Jay, shocking the bodyshop couldn't tell the difference between solid & metallic ! Looks stunning now dude
> 
> Baz :thumb:





Black Magic Detail said:


> great work there jay





simon burns said:


> Top work mate,wot a beast!:thumb:





B&B Autostyle said:


> Very impressive machine work. Some classic fifty fifties there!
> 
> Reminds of the TR4 write up.:thumb:


Thanks for the comments guys:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Top job dude

Really nice


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Concours CC said:


> Top job dude
> 
> Really nice


Thanks fella.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work stunning there


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Stunning work!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

One day I will own a Bentley. I love them, cracking job !


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Awesome transformation Jay:thumb: The usual high quality pics showing the true extent of just what was required to achieve that finish


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent work.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

gb270 said:


> Great work stunning there





-Mat- said:


> Stunning work!





JJ_ said:


> One day I will own a Bentley. I love them, cracking job !





slrestoration said:


> Awesome transformation Jay:thumb: The usual high quality pics showing the true extent of just what was required to achieve that finish





ahaydock said:


> Excellent work.


once again thanks for the comments and feedback, as always its greatly appreciated:thumb:


----------



## Bmthnick1981 (Sep 29, 2010)

Lovely motor and results.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Bmthnick1981 said:


> Lovely motor and results.


Thanks Bmthnick1981:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic job..looks fantastic..


----------

